# [Rech] : développeur iPhone orienté BD



## itralala (2 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de préparer un projet de développement complémentaire à un logiciel de gestion de bandes dessinées ultra connu (pour ne pas citer BDGest). Je pensais au départ réaliser le logiciel moi même mais par manque cruel de temps je ne peux que consacrer 5 à 10% sur ce projet.

Je recherche donc quelqu'un qui maîtrise un peu XCode et qui programme pas comme un goret (je serai là pour surveiller....)

Le but étant de pouvoir consulter sa base de données à partir d'un export de sa collection au travers d'API fournies par le site internet et à partir de web services PHP maison.

Le programme sera un freeware mais le développeur recevra une licence BDGest avec un abonnement à vie à la base en ligne. C'est un développement pour la gloire 

Contactez moi par MP pour avoir le détail.

Merci d'avance,


----------

